# 2009 Nobel Peace Prize goes to Barak Obama



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn.  I was hoping it would go to me this year.  I woulda been happy with the Peace Prize or the one for Physics, Chemistry or Janitorial Work.

All kidding aside, put this one in the bag marked "inexplicable".

What did Barak Obama do to earn a Peace Prize?

I can't think of anything.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 9, 2009)

Nestor, I also heard he is in the running for the Heiseman Trophy and will be the next winner of Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 10, 2009)

Oldog/Newtrick:

I have come to think of the world's most prestigious awards like a Nobel Prize or an Olympic Gold Medal or even an Oscar as something that is bestowed on a person for ACHIEVEMENT.

Like, your Olympic swimmer, Michael Phelps.  They didn't give him those gold medals because he SAID he was gonna swim faster than anyone else.  They gave him those gold medals because he swam faster than anyone else.  I'm not a world class athlete, but I'm going to venture a guess and say that it takes more blood, sweat and tears to actually do the deed, rather than just to proclaim you're gonna do it.

And, if Obama can bring home a Nobel just for what he says he's gonna do, why can't you win a Nobel for not actually saying what you're gonna do.  Like, for example, maybe they shoulda given this year's Nobel Peace Prize to the Israeli Air Force cuz everyone knows them Hebes are probably gonna take out Iran's plutonium enrichment facilities, and that'll avoid a major conflict in the future.  But, they're not actually SAYING they're gonna do it.  They're just not saying they're not gonna do it.  Where am I wrong here?  Why can't you win a Nobel Peace Prize for blowing up your enemy's weapons making capability?  That's clearly one way to avoid a war.

But, I look on the bright side.  If they gave the Peace Prize to Barak Obama this year for all that he did to promote world peace, then there's a good chance I'm still in the running for 2010.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he achieved the award for his "attempts", not so much his "success". Or, perhaps they wanted to join the Obama bandwagon


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Oldog/Newtrick:
> 
> I have come to think of the world's most prestigious awards like a Nobel Prize or an Olympic Gold Medal or even an Oscar as something that is bestowed on a person for ACHIEVEMENT.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## funetical (Oct 12, 2009)

He helped to diminish white guilt. Isn't that the most important thing that could have ever happened. Were even for the whole Beggining of America till just after the civil rights movement. That needs a prize. A Nobel Prize.


----------



## travelover (Oct 12, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Damn.  I was hoping it would go to me this year.  I woulda been happy with the Peace Prize or the one for Physics, Chemistry or Janitorial Work.
> 
> All kidding aside, put this one in the bag marked "inexplicable".
> 
> ...



Nestor you don't get a prize until you learn to spell the prez's first name:
B-A-R-A-C-K


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out, Travelover.  It's a silent "c", so I guess you pronounce "Barack" exactly the same as "Barak".

Funetical:  To help diminish "white guilt"?
We have much the same thing here in Canada, but it's the native "Indians" that are blaming the white people for their state of affairs.  You see, the reason why there's so much alcoholism, drug abuse, family violence and crime amongst the native population of Canada is because my great great grandfather stole the continent from the natives a few hundred years ago, and the result was the traumatization of the native population ever since.  If it weren't for that, then they'd all be fully employed and productive members of society.  And, about the only thing that can help to partially right that wrong is continued handouts from the white government.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2009)

travelover said:


> Nestor you don't get a prize until you learn to spell the prez's first name:
> B-A-R-A-C-K



He's from Canada, they even celebrate thanksgiving on the wrong day let alone spell Mr. Nobel Prize correctly.

On a more serious note, The president today announced that in a effort to promote unity that the govt is planning on taking over Anheiser-Busch so that when we have disputes in the future that we can just invite everyone over for a beer in the Rose Garden. I think that they are planning on renaming the garden to The Rose-Bud Garden.


----------



## funetical (Oct 13, 2009)

Really? No not really. I was hoping our government would do something useful with our money for a change.


----------



## FixIt4Me (Oct 21, 2009)

hahah the heisman trophy...I heard that the other day in an email it said

"breaking news! obama wins the heisman trophy after watching a college football game!"

haha


----------



## funetical (Oct 21, 2009)

Well at least there he did something.


----------



## Mikeman (Dec 18, 2009)

A Nobel Peace Prize was also given to Henry Kissinger who did more to encourage the slaughter of civilians in East Timor, El Salvador, Chile, Argentina, and Vietnam than any other man alive. Unfortunately President Obama seems to be following in Bush, Reagan, and Nixon's footsteps. We have had two presidents with real integrity over the past 60 years, Eisenhower and Carter. The rest just play the game and wave the flag and few seem to notice or care.


----------

